# توصيل كهرباء المكيف



## mimi2010 (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماهي طريقة توصيل الكهرباء داخل جهاز التكييف
يعني توصيل الكهرباء بمطور المروحة وباقي الأجزاء كيف يتم؟
أرجو المساعدة ...شكرا


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mimi2010 (17 فبراير 2010)

ارجو الرد على السؤال ...ضروري


----------



## خالد ستار (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد ستار (21 مارس 2011)

اريد المساعدة منك يا عبده عبد المجيد


----------



## f_alyahya (7 أغسطس 2011)

[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## f_alyahya (7 أغسطس 2011)




----------

